# speedrooter 90 problems



## [email protected] (Oct 17, 2011)

I've got a speedrooter 90 that is a bear to feed cable from , I've ckd the cable , its in good shape ,everything seems in good working order , but it still is really tough to pull cable from . Can anyone help ? Thanks


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

Is it the kind with the push to grip piece?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 17, 2011)

I'm not sure what your asking about ?


----------



## liquid plumber (Nov 25, 2011)

i had the speedrooter90. i experienced the same issue, and even drove out to city of industry to their repair rep, and explained how bad it was. i even showed em how it sucks on autofeed and auto retrieve, i was told that its me! no machine works easy. so i ordered all the parts for the feeder assy, bearings, wheels, springs, all that jazz. My hope was perhaps a defective part was in there, but nooooooo. still sucked. im thinkin the 5/8 cable was somehow too big, or that damn drum is too small for all that cable making it lay kinda funky.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 17, 2011)

Mine doesn't have auto feed though


----------

